# Remove power throttling i7 9750H



## ivivv (May 7, 2020)

Hi there,

I want to ask you about a few strange issues which I have encountered in throttlestop while trying to configure my Acer Triton 500 with a i7 9750H chip. Basically, I am trying to remove the 45 Watt Turbo Boost Long Power Max since I am experiencing power limit throttling. I am able to set it lower than 45 watt e.g. 30 watt through throttlestop, however I am not able to consistently set it higher meaning that on rare occasions if I set it to 60 this will take effect and the chip will perform better at the TS bench but only on rare occasions. Most of the time the limit will not be able to get past 45 watts. I am not experiencing thermal limit throttling.

I have checked the Disabled and Locked Turbo Power limits option. 

Has anyone encountered such strange behavior?


----------



## unclewebb (May 10, 2020)

There are 3 unique sets of turbo power limits. The CPU constantly compares these different power limits and always uses the lowest power limit that it finds.

The first set can be adjusted in the ThrottleStop TPL window.

The second set can be turned off by using the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature.

There is no easy way to adjust or disable the third set of turbo power limits. Most manufacturers are not using this third set of limits. In that situation, ThrottleStop can be used to consistently go way beyond the 45W TDP limit. 

Some Dell and Acer laptops use an EC to enforce the 45W TDP limit. This overrides any setting in ThrottleStop or Intel XTU. Basically, you are out of luck. 

A 9750H that is held to 45W cannot possibly achieve maximum performance on all cores for any sustained period of time. Long term, it will be forced to throttle to stay at or just under 45W. There are other laptops on the market with this same CPU that can run at 80W or 90W without overheating or throttling. You have to do a lot of research before buying a laptop with an 8750H or 9750H. Performance can vary significantly depending on how the OEM has set it up.


----------



## ivivv (May 10, 2020)

Thanks a lot for the response, mate. 

I am just puzzled that I was able to somehow override on rare occasions the TDP with throttlestop, so I thought that somehow it must be possible to increase it. I might try to remove the intel dynamic platform and thermal framework driver. Also I noticed that I have an xtu service running as part of the custom Acer Software and tried to override the profiles in xtu there, however that was not successful. 

Anyway, thanks a lot for your time and repsonse, I learned a lot from your other posts. One final questions what is `EC` that Acer and Dell might be using. It is also interesting that I have seen people with the same laptop model however with an 8750H  who claim that they were able to push the TDP.


----------



## Achillias (Aug 6, 2020)

I was reading what you wrote as if it was for my device. I, too, have a Triton 500 with 9750H and I faced the same hurdle before.

I quit trying because I tried every program and way on the internet. Whatever I do it will always throttle to 45W. I managed once to get it to 80W on the short boost and then constant at 60W for the long boost and I got incredible Cinebench score, but that was it, I couldn't make it do it again... My temps did not cross 87 degrees I remember, no thermal throttling was registered at any of the cores.

I accepted this till I saw some laptops ship with 80, 90, and even 120W CPUs (2020 10th Gen models), then I realized the machine I have is limited. Not that I need it, but the fact of not able to control something you bought with hard earned money just bugs me..


----------



## ereko (Aug 6, 2020)

Achillias said:


> I was reading what you wrote as if it was for my device. I, too, have a Triton 500 with 9750H and I faced the same hurdle before.
> 
> I quit trying because I tried every program and way on the internet. Whatever I do it will always throttle to 45W. I managed once to get it to 80W on the short boost and then constant at 60W for the long boost and I got incredible Cinebench score, but that was it, I couldn't make it do it again... My temps did not cross 87 degrees I remember, no thermal throttling was registered at any of the cores.
> 
> I accepted this till I saw some laptops ship with 80, 90, and even 120W CPUs (2020 10th Gen models), then I realized the machine I have is limited. Not that I need it, but the fact of not able to control something you bought with hard earned money just bugs me..


If you want, let me try by teamviewer.


----------



## bloom.exe (Aug 8, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> ...There is no easy way to adjust or disable the third set of turbo power limits. Most manufacturers are not using this third set of limits. In that situation, ThrottleStop can be used to consistently go way beyond the 45W TDP limit...
> 
> ...Some Dell and Acer laptops use an EC to enforce the 45W TDP limit. This overrides any setting in ThrottleStop or Intel XTU. Basically, you are out of luck...



how would we go about finding out if the laptop is one of these models that are impossible to adjust the turbo limits? 

when you say “there is no easy way”... where does one even go after throttlestop, xtu and bios don’t give any success?


----------

